# New Holland TN95FA



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just wondering what the good and bad points of a blue tractor like this are. We've been all green for ages (exept my small collection of IH letter series) and a I came across this tractor on craigslist for a decent price so I figured I'd ask. 
http://swmi.craigslist.org/grq/4871451731.html
Here is the link, I know most of you will not know the specifics of a narrow orchard tractor but just looking for general issues or praises on things like the engine, trans and electrical.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Looked kinda funny. Then I checked tractordata and see why. Narrow orchard model. Right up your alley.

It is rhe most expensive one on teactorhouse. Others no loader but the one in OR is 15k cheaper...
http://www.tractorhouse.com/list/list.aspx?catid=1110&Manu=NEW+HOLLAND&Mdltxt=TN95FA


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Tn new holland basically bullet proof with the manual transmission, that one shows to have, I had a Tn 55,70,and now a 85, wanted a 85 cab also but the wife is kinda clostraphobic and couldn't handle tight quarters,hence the TL100 they delivered yesterday


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

How do the dry clutches hold up in these? Also is the pto a wet or dry type clutch? For us a tractor of this size would be a spray tractor, lots of pto use with a high but steady load (36 inch 12 blade fan spinning around 3000 rpm!) It would also get used for shuttling apple bins (18 bu.) in and out of the orchards during harvest, so both trans and pto setups have to withstand constant heavy use.


----------

